# Lean Mass? Var VS. Tbol?



## Azog (Apr 12, 2013)

Which one? What dose? What duration? Why? Experiences?

Similar topics out there, but very little response. I know some guys around here have used tbol recently, and I am hoping they will chime in. I am mainly after dry, lean gains. Which is better suited for this task? Consensus on the net seems to be tbol=more mass. Id like to hear from some people I actually trust... Let me know which you like and why!


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 12, 2013)

var...

add some rips too


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 12, 2013)

I did var for 9 weeks at 75mg.I loved it I was ripped and i had good strength gains from it.


----------



## Christosterone (Apr 12, 2013)

Next cycle will be var test tbol....deciding which oral to start with and what to finish


----------



## DADAWG (Apr 12, 2013)

Azog said:


> Which one? What dose? What duration? Why? Experiences?
> 
> Similar topics out there, but very little response. I know some guys around here have used tbol recently, and I am hoping they will chime in. I am mainly after dry, lean gains. Which is better suited for this task? Consensus on the net seems to be tbol=more mass. Id like to hear from some people I actually trust... Let me know which you like and why!



500-600 mg a week of test with a AI thrown in will give more lean gains with the same dry look.


----------



## Azog (Apr 12, 2013)

Everyone is saying var. In you experience is it really worth it when trying to gain some lean lbs? Or is it best saved for shredding?


----------



## grind4it (Apr 12, 2013)

I've had good luck with both. I am partial to the Var. I have got great lean gains with Var and no side effects to speak of. I will admit I get a plumper/fuller look with TBol...but when it's all said and done i keep more of my gains with the var. that's just my personal experiance.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 12, 2013)

Azog said:


> Everyone is saying var. In you experience is it really worth it when trying to gain some lean lbs? Or is it best saved for shredding?



depends on dose.


----------



## Azog (Apr 12, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> depends on dose.



Bro, please teach me to dose! Haha, but seriously...what doses we talking here?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 12, 2013)

your getting to technical its just anavar 50-100mg gives nice results


----------



## pirovoliko (Apr 13, 2013)

var hands down....


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 13, 2013)

Never ran them but can't wait to try both.

From everything I've read Var seems better for strength/vascularity @50-75mg/day and good for lean mass @100mg/day. Tbol @40-60mg/day is good for lean mass. 

If running both in a cycle I would choose to run the T-bol up front as it's been described as "D-bol without the bloat" so you'll pack the muscle on for the first 4-6weeks then take a break then hit the Var towards the end


----------



## Azog (Apr 13, 2013)

Im gonna get both and report back. I will run tbol first at ~80mg daily for 6-8weeks.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 13, 2013)

From what ive seen tbol or dbol at the beginning of the cycle, var towards the end, especially if u plateau, var will kick kn and the strength will go up, very nice at the end of a cycle to increase strength before pct... Imo anyways...


----------

